# Converting road bike to tour bike.



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi,

I'm thinking about converting my old road bike to a touring bike, and I need some advice. I have a early 90's Masi Nouva Strada, which has a steel frame and fork with road racing geometry. Unfortunately it does not have eyelets for any racks. I would prefer to put racks and panniers on the bike rather than hauling a trailer.

My question is, do I need to have someone braze on eyelets in order to put on racks or is there another solution? Or would it be easier (and more cost efficient) to sell the bike and buy a used frame that's more dedicated to touring?

Also, I have 14-speed road gears currently on this bike. Would it be better if I have triples up front?

Thanks.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Get a new touring bike (or a new to you used touring bike) because your racer ain't going to cut it for panniers. The only thing you would have to do to your racer to pull a BOB trailer is change the rear QR and perhaps increase your low gear range.

Here are just a few of the problems you are going to run into;

1) Panniers and short chainstays are a problem. Even if you manage to mount a rack your heels are going to hit the panniers.

2) How wide a tire can you install. Even 28mm wide tires are fairly skinny for a bike loaded with panniers.

3) How strong are your wheels on that race bike. Panniers and the load they carry are "dead" weight that is going to slam your wheels (with the skinny tires your frame limits you to) into every pothole and pavement crack you cross.

4) The frame angles on a racing bike promote quick steering not what you want with a load on a bike.

Now if you are going to do just one short tour and you are staying in motels I'd say go for it but if you really want to tour get a touring bike-they aren't all that expensive anyway.


----------



## Fr Ted Crilly (Feb 7, 2002)

chiup01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm thinking about converting my old road bike to a touring bike, and I need some advice. I have a early 90's Masi Nouva Strada, which has a steel frame and fork with road racing geometry. Unfortunately it does not have eyelets for any racks. I would prefer to put racks and panniers on the bike rather than hauling a trailer.
> 
> ...


I asked a similar question a few weeks ago. I haven't yet followed up on any of these suggestions, (I will), but you might find some useful advice amongst the replies I received.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=89635


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thanks, that was pretty helpful.

I guess I'm going to have to rethink this.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Get a new touring bike (or a new to you used touring bike)
> 
> if you really want to tour get a touring bike-they aren't all that expensive anyway.


To support what MB1 said:
Check out the Surly Long Haul Trucker. This bike is now (just 2 weeks ago) available as a complete bike. Prior to this it was a frame & fork you had to spec out yourself. I found it hard to believe how cheap they were able to offer the complete bike compared to what I would have spent building it up. Their spec wasn't exactly what I had planned, but it was close enough for the discount I enjoyed.

Scot


----------



## DarylB (Apr 19, 2007)

Scot_Gore said:


> To support what MB1 said:
> Check out the Surly Long Haul Trucker. This bike is now (just 2 weeks ago) available as a complete bike. Prior to this it was a frame & fork you had to spec out yourself. I found it hard to believe how cheap they were able to offer the complete bike compared to what I would have spent building it up. Their spec wasn't exactly what I had planned, but it was close enough for the discount I enjoyed.
> 
> Scot




If it is ok to ask, what do they sell for? I was just looking at that bike but didnt see any pricing.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

DarylB said:


> If it is ok to ask, what do they sell for? I was just looking at that bike but didnt see any pricing.


MSRP from Surly is $972.00. I paid $935.00 through my shop. 

Scot


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Please, don't destroy that beautiful Masi by welding eyelets on it. That's like putting combat boots on (insert your favorite babe here). Well wait a minute, that could be kinda hot... 

Wait, where was I ? 

Oh yeah. There are lots of cheapo-to-luxo options for touring bikes. Convert a steel mtb with slicks. Buy a new one - the Surly's great. Go full custom. To me the big surprise when I started doing weekend tours was how much more I needed super low gears. And I live in the Dallas area, not exactly mountainous. Definitely go with a triple and some granny action, you'll appreciate it at the end of a long hot day.

www.adventurecycling.com
www.crazyguyonabike.com


----------



## chiup01 (Jun 14, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> Please, don't destroy that beautiful Masi by welding eyelets on it. That's like putting combat boots on (insert your favorite babe here). Well wait a minute, that could be kinda hot...
> 
> Wait, where was I ?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I really love the Masi, but ever since I got my new road bike it just hasn't seen enough use to justify me keeping it. I figured converting it to a tour bike would make it useful for something else. I guess I just have to bite the bullet and get rid of it.

The Surly looks like a great deal. Anyone know if I can put S&S couplers on those?


----------

